# kevin garrnet adidas comerical



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

if u've seen it wat do u think is it a good comerical or u wouldnt want to see it agian?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Nah, I do as long as some Tim Duncan ad stopped.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i thought it was cool. also to see trent and the mayor in there.


----------

